
Joe Biden is so mad at Facebook he wants to “revoke” SEC. 230 for everyone - spiffytech
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1645167
======
LinuxBender
Curious what impact if any this would have on news websites. If CNN reports on
hate speech for example, would they be liable for the hate speech if they
accidentally aired any of it?

------
beamatronic
He doesn’t belong to modern times. Yang and AOC do. Not many others.

